# Ollech & Wajs History



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

I know the basic history of Ollech & Wajs. I would like to know more, perhaps Roy can help out, or others. We know the history of where its been, I find interest in where it may end up.

Does Mr. Wajs assemble the pieces himself?

Are there others such as family or business partners involved in the business or assembly of the pieces?

Does Mr. Wajs have any exit plans for the business and branding upon his retirement?

Does he have an existing inventory of dials or does he still have dials manufactured as needed?

I notice the odd model not manufactured anymore, can we expect this with other models or has it been a simple rationalization of models?

It seems many are out of O&W pieces right now and some are making the statement its due to a wait for movements. Is this true?

How many pieces are being manufactured in a calendar year?

Roy seems to have more a connection to O&W than most, in one way by still running a sub forum. A personal question that can be left untouched, has Roy ever had a passing thought of getting a hold of O&W upon Mr. Wajs's retirement?


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

James said:


> I know the basic history of Ollech & Wajs. I would like to know more, perhaps Roy can help out, or others. We know the history of where its been, I find interest in where it may end up.
> 
> Does Mr. Wajs assemble the pieces himself?
> 
> ...


I know very little about the current O&W setup despite having been in email contact with Albert Wajs a couple of years ago. Whether this secrecy is deliberate, I have no idea. He is in his 70s IIRC and he told me his eyesight was very poor, so I doubt that he assembles any watches. He told me that he does not service them anymore anyway. He also told me that his son was running part of the business.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

I know they are questions that fall into business privacy but would like to know more of the man and his operations. There can't be too many about that are still involved personally in the business and have not become a corporate entity, although there are some we know. Thats what I find interesting about the company.


----------

